# Rainbow Cichlid swimming head down



## Kellyb (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi there 

I have a rainbow cichlid that is about 10years old and in the last 3-4 days has been spending most of his time head down??? He will still eat when fed but the rest of the time he is in the same spot head down and he also has a little spot that looks like a cut on the top right sid eof his head. 

Does anyone know what this could be?

Thanks 
Kelly B


----------



## Kellyb (Nov 16, 2009)

So I think he has hole in the head

I am a little confused though as my water is good

pH 6.0 
Ammonia 0
Nitrate 5ppm (mg/L)
Nitrite 0ppm (mg/L)

So is it possible that he just got it cause?? or from poor diet?

Kelly


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

*a little spot that looks like a cut on the top right sid eof his head. *

Hardly enough for a diagnosis IMO


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Is he able to swim normallyl? If there's something gone wrong with his balance he might have injured himself on something.

Like people, a fish's immune system weakens when it gets old. Ten years is very old for a fish.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

In my opinion, 10 isn't that bad for a fish in the archocentrus family (they moved it but I don't really follow SA/CA taxonomy any more as they like to move everything every 3 months as well as on the first day of leap years and statutory holidays). I know of one individual, a convict male, who is nearing 11 1/2 and is still as with it as ever. It is not unreasonable to expect 20+ years out of several catfish species and the record for a goldfish is well over 40. 

Having said that though 10 is definitely 'over the hill' and the fish would be much more susceptible to disease. I don't think old age is the main issue here but it could be a factor.

A clear picture is worth 1000 words - Or a very clear description and maybe a picture that looks similar to your fish's condition


----------



## Kellyb (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you for the responses 

I will try to get a clear picture for you but I suck at taking fish pictures any tips would be great.

Kelly


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Most fish lighting is good with an ISO of 200-400, use macro mode. If you use flash watch the angle to the glass.


----------

